# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Datos históricos de aportaciones a embalses

## Juandi

El centro de estudios hidrológicos de CEDEX cuenta con un detallado registro de las aportaciones/salidas de aguas de lla mayoría de los embalses de dominio publico existentes en España.
Estos datos son de libre acceso y pueden ser consultados por cualquier persona. La forma de hacerlo es:
 1) Entrar en el siguiente enlace:
http://hercules.cedex.es/anuarioafor...nca_ambito.asp
 2) Elegir vuestra cuenca.
 3) Elegir el río que queraís y una vez dentro escoger el embalse desado. 
Nota: Los datos del embalse aparecen como los del 2006-2007, pero si mirais debajo de donde pone coordenadas geográficas podreis ver un enlace donde pone descarga de datos. Pinchad. hay podeis elegir la serie de años que quereis consultar.

Debereís llegar a:


Y pinchado donde señalo os debe salir...


Explicaré brevemente como se obtiene los datos de entrada. En un embalse son conocidas las salidas, de manera que observando la variación de altura en el embalse (es decir la variación de agua embalsada) podemos obtener la aportación de dicho mes, según:
Aportación = Variación-Salida

Ha de tenerse en cuenta que tomamos las salidas como negativo y entradas positivo. De esta forma un valor negativo significa una aportación menor que el consumo en dicho mes.
Espero que os sea de utilidad :Smile:

----------


## juanlo

Muchas gracias Juandi, muy interesante.

----------

